# 20 Gallon Fuel Tank in 2500HD???



## MatthewG (Jun 16, 2009)

2004 Silverado 2500 crew cab gas, only ever takes 20 gallons, am I missing something???


----------



## mycirus (Dec 6, 2008)

MatthewG;1189239 said:


> 2004 Silverado 2500 crew cab gas, only ever takes 20 gallons, am I missing something???


Yes about 6 gallons


----------



## lawnmedic (Jan 9, 2004)

Gauge reads low. Still got a lot of gas in tank when gauge reads empty


----------



## PowersTree (Jan 9, 2006)

Keep doing things the way you are. Your fuel pump loves you for it.


----------



## woodchuck2 (Dec 4, 2010)

PowersTree;1189340 said:


> Keep doing things the way you are. Your fuel pump loves you for it.


X2, it will keep you from burning up the fuel pump. My ECSB diesel reads the same way yours does. On a trip i can drive about 75 miles after the fuel light comes on with no worries of running out of fuel. My RCLB diesel on the other hand has the larger tank and when that fuel light comes on you best be near a station.


----------



## MatthewG (Jun 16, 2009)

PowersTree;1189340 said:


> Keep doing things the way you are. Your fuel pump loves you for it.


What exactly do you mean by this? I fill up when on E and it takes 20 are you guys saying I have 6 more gallons left even on E?


----------



## Milwaukee (Dec 28, 2007)

MatthewG;1189529 said:


> What exactly do you mean by this? I fill up when on E and it takes 20 are you guys saying I have 6 more gallons left even on E?


You don't wanna to find out. You overheat fuel pump and melt wiring. Don't be cheap and keep tank full instead run to E.


----------



## tuney443 (Jun 25, 2006)

X2 plus the fact that the more empty any tank is the more room there is for condensation to enter.


----------



## Motorman 007 (Jan 11, 2005)

MatthewG;1189529 said:


> What exactly do you mean by this? I fill up when on E and it takes 20 are you guys saying I have 6 more gallons left even on E?


My 2004 2500HD Crew 6.0 gas has a 25 gallon tank.


----------



## STIHL GUY (Sep 22, 2009)

my reg cab 2500HD has a 34 gallon tank but the most ive ever put in even after driving with the gas light on for a while is 30 gallons


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

Short bed, little tank.

Long bed, big tank.


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

Short bed, little tank.

Long bed, big tank.


----------



## Burkartsplow (Nov 1, 2007)

STIHL GUY;1189913 said:


> my reg cab 2500HD has a 34 gallon tank but the most ive ever put in even after driving with the gas light on for a while is 30 gallons


I have 04 2500HD reg cab with a 34 gallon tank also. I did not know the crew cabs and ext cabs had smaller tanks. Learn something new everyday.


----------



## 4speed (Nov 16, 2003)

MatthewG;1189239 said:


> 2004 Silverado 2500 crew cab gas, only ever takes 20 gallons, am I missing something???


Yes, the bottom of the tank. I can't tell you how many times this has saved me!


----------



## chevyzrule810 (Oct 5, 2010)

my 06 2500hd extended cab has a 25 gallon tank


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

Burkartsplow;1190204 said:


> I have 04 2500HD reg cab with a 34 gallon tank also. I did not know the crew cabs and ext cabs had smaller tanks. Learn something new everyday.


It's not the cab style, it's the bed length.........


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

Motorman 007;1189763 said:


> My 2004 2500HD Crew 6.0 gas has a 25 gallon tank.





chevyzrule810;1190356 said:


> my 06 2500hd extended cab has a 25 gallon tank


26 gallon Thumbs Up


----------



## Sp3cialized (Dec 16, 2010)

Just think- suburbans have a 42 gallon tank!


----------



## chevyzrule810 (Oct 5, 2010)

If I put what year my truck was the next question people would ask is what size cab I had


----------



## chevyzrule810 (Oct 5, 2010)

Do the 1500s have the same size tank if they have a crew cab? I know on the 1500 if you have crew cab you have a shorter bed cause its on 1500 frame and 6 foot bed is to long


----------

